# Lite F/X 1741 dissection planned



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I got pretty busy with other things during the Big Night, and forgot to refill my Fogmaster. The result is a noisy pump that barely puts out any fog. I plan to tear it down sometime in the next couple of weeks and repair the pump, if possible. It's a real workhorse of a fogger, and I don't want to toss it out. If any are interested, I could take pics and write up the process for posting here.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

That would be great for everyone.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Great idea. I have a fog commander with a bad pump, maybe the write up can help me fix mine.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I opened up the fogger and pump and found that the internal spring of the pump piston had broken off at one end. That end held the O-ring retainer that prevents blow-by of the fog juice while the pump is running. Without the O-ring, no juice will enter the heater. This type of failure causes the pump to rattle very loudly when it's running. I was able to repair the retainer and replace the O-ring, and the pump now works like new. It's a pain to do this particular repair, though. I got several pics of the process and plan to disassemble the pump again to get a better set. As far as I can see, this is about as nasty a failure that you can get, barring electrical failures.
For those who may need to replace the pump altogether, I found this pump:

http://www.americandjparts.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ItemNumber=Z-MK-P &ProductLine=MINI FOG

It looks a helluva lot like the one in my Lite F/X Fogmaster, but without actually getting one, I can't be sure. I'm going to call them tomorrow and see if I can get more info. I'll have pics and such up in a few days.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've finished the fogger pump repair instruction, but don't have the space to attach it here. If any are interested, let me know and we'll work out a way to get it to you.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

If you want, I can gladly host it on my web site as I did for the MP3 player hack. Just e-mail me at bourno (at) teambac (dot) com


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, Wes! I will send the file to you right away.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Scott Rise has posted the how-to at his site:

http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/lite-fx-fogger-pump-repair/catid/15

Thanks, Scott!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice Job Otaku! This should prove very helpful...now I wish I hadn't trashed my fogger this year...sounds like the same symptoms.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey gary, Sorry I wasn't able to get around to hosting your how-to right away. Was out on the road for work the last couple weeks.

Didn't know Scott had already hosted the page for you. But, you have a download backup if need be here


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

No worries, Wes! Thanks much for posting the info - hopefully others with pump problems will be able to get their foggers working.


----------

